
Central Dogma of Genetics May Not Apply to Cephalopods - pps
https://ascienceenthusiast.com/central-dogma-cephalopods/
======
gus_massa
Nice article, but the title is a small exaggeration. There are many known of
the DNA -> RNA -> Protein rule.

One of the most famous is the alteration of the Proline in the collagen. A big
part of collagen is made of Proline, and another big part is made of
Hydroxyproline (that is like proline, but one -H is replaced by a -OH). There
is no code in the DNA for Hydroxyproline, you use the code for Proline and
after the molecule is formed then you use a special enzyme to transform
Proline into Hydroxyproline.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collagen#Amino_acids](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collagen#Amino_acids)

Also, tRNA sometimes use weird bases, that are also not encoded directly in
the DNA.

------
dekhn
the central dogma (of molecular biology, not genetics) is more what you call a
guideline, not a rule. It was also kind of meant humorously (Crick meant for
it to be taken semi-seriously). And of course we've found many exceptions to
the dogma over time. So, this is much less exciting an observation as you
might think.

